# Kitchen Cabinet Stumper



## gregt848 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello,
I just found this forum through another forum and I love it. I have been gradually doing more and more woodworking and right now it is simply a hobby. What I am trying to do is build a cabinet next to the stove. What I want to do is build three drawers that are attached to one Door that pulls out. I am having a brain freeze as how to go about attaching the drawers, front and back. Should I use only one drawer hardware or multiple? I am up for a discussion and some advice.
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I would use one full extension guide mounted to the bottom drawer. Get the heavy duty one to support the weight.


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

I would go with the heavy duty full extension slide. This is similiar to what is used in a slide out pantry.

http://www.craftandwoodworking.com


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

so it's more like a set of 3 pull out shelves??? I'd use a top and bottom mounted set of full extensions slides as well. the pantry type might be overkill...... but a good set of Slides rated for File drawers would work as well. ......... even just mounted on 1 side. 

http://http://www.accuride.com/products/architectural/details.php?p=4032&c=heavyduty_wa


----------



## gregt848 (Dec 4, 2007)

The cabinet is very narrow, probably going to be 8"-10" wide, about 22" deep and maybe around 30-36" + high. I want three drawers that are attached to one door that pulls out all together as one. I have the drawer and door design down pat, just confused with the hardware. If I do one heavy duty extension on the bottom would it be unstable? or Rocky up top. If I did one on the side where would I mount it on the middle draw to balance the weight and make it more sturdy. i was originally thinking about doing to sets of drawer hardware on maybe the bottom and top drawer, but i am stumped as too if that will function properly. Any more tips or insights.


----------



## gregt848 (Dec 4, 2007)

mdlbldrmatt135,
Would one set of heavy duty on the side middle draw be sufficient with everything connected in the back and then by the one draw front? i was trying to avoid the top and bottom mounts because the unit will be lower, so when opened you will look down into it almost. I have built one like you mentioned with the top and bottom, but the unit was highter, like a refrigerator so when opened your eye level was equal to the top shelf. You following me? Looking for other suggrstions before I build it. vbmenu_register("postmenu_15617", true);


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've done those with one set just at the bottom, one set at the top, and one set at the middle. One set, no matter where you place them will be accepting all the stresses of the height. 

What works best is a set at the bottom and one at the top. They must be aligned to each other, on the drawer, and the opening to achieve maximum eficiency.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just has them on the bottom..... I'd say depending on what you want to store in it.... 1 set might be OK......


----------



## gregt848 (Dec 4, 2007)

YES!!!!!!! That is exactly what I am thinkin'.:thumbsup: I think one down the bottom would probably be fine, I was just leary about it being shaky or wobbly up top. I gues I could always add another on top if it needed it. Thanks For everything you guys have recommended!!!


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Worst case... maybe use some teflon in the top corners and "guide stick" (or make the drawer box a bit long) so that they stay inside the face frame............ that'd keep the play to a minimum.


----------

